# Hickory for pork?



## patg (May 29, 2015)

May be a stupid question, but I am planning a pork shoulder tomorrow for pulled pork and was wondering if hickory would be too strong for it.  My usual is pecan and apple chunks together.  Wanted to try something different.  I also have mesquite and cherry chunks.  Any opinions?


----------



## so ms smoker (May 29, 2015)

Pork shoulder should do well with hickory. Really depends on the flavors you like and how strong a smoke flavor you want. I prefer pecan for pork, but there are no rules. Try different woods to see which you like best!

   Mike


----------



## mdboatbum (May 29, 2015)

It'll taste very similar to pecan just a good bit more intense. Might try adding a little apple to sweeten it up a bit. I've found as I've gotten older that hickory is just a little too strong for me. The taste is fine, just gives me terrible indigestion. [emoji]128534[/emoji]
Been using pecan for a couple years now and haven't had any problems. I actually prefer the milder flavor as well.


----------



## bbqpit77 (May 29, 2015)

i use half hickory half apple or oak, works great for me.


----------



## ijustlivehere (May 29, 2015)

Im with bbqpit77. Half hickory and half oak for most things I smoke. Occasionally I will use pear. It works well with catfish.


----------



## patg (May 29, 2015)

Cool.  My usual is half pecan half apple and am very proud of the outcome, but for giggles thought I'd mix it up once and see if I like it any better.  What'd you recommend mesquite be used for?


----------



## ijustlivehere (May 29, 2015)

I usually stay away from mesquite unless I have a very light flavored meat from the start. I recommend using mesquite very sparingly as I find it almost overpowering.


----------



## patg (May 30, 2015)

Got my 5# shoulder on and feeling happy.  Used hickory and apple and will begin spritzing with apple juice as soon as first load of wood needs replenishing.  Here's first view.













20150530_105439.jpg



__ patg
__ May 30, 2015


----------



## patg (May 30, 2015)

20150530_191752.jpg



__ patg
__ May 30, 2015





 7 hrs in


----------



## bdskelly (May 30, 2015)

Hickory is my go to wood for most all of my smokes including pork. Where I live I'm up to my neck in mesquite. I seldom use it... 

b


----------



## frijole smoke (May 30, 2015)

For pork loin roasts, we've found Hickory a little stronger smoke than my wife prefers.  So we usually use pecan for them.

But for butts, Hickory is fine for us.  We use Hickory for most everything.  Sometimes blend in some apple wood.

Mesquite is so "earthy" no other way to explain it...I used it once, but not really a fan.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (May 31, 2015)

As Mike and BBum say , it's a choice of your taste ,  use a lotof Hickory , but I enjoy  Cherry smoked Pork .. . .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## jbills5 (Jun 2, 2015)

I use a mixture of hickory and apple. Usually about a 3:1 ratio (3 chunks of apple to 1 chunk of hickory)


----------



## padronman (Jun 2, 2015)

I always use a mix of hickory and apple or hickory and cherry. 

Scott


----------



## patg (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys much appreciated.  I used the hickory chips (all I could get here), but my ratio was too high the wife was not happy.  Changed too many things all at once for my liking too.  I omitted my ritualistic spritzing with apple juice and adding it to the pan while cooking missed a bit of the sweetness.  That's why we do this though live and learn and therapy for the soul.


----------

